# Spiders Webs in clear coat



## sdixon28 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hey everyone, I had an issue with my new TTRS, it's Milano red. When I got it it looked ace, then a few days later it was really sunny and in the direct sunlight the car was very badly affected by swirl marks.

I took it to a valeter who I have used before and is very good, he thought it was Audi red but then noticed the metallic and told me it was Milano and he recommended getting it in for a machine polish to bring the couloir out.

When I picked it up it looked great again, drove it home and the sun came out, holograms everywhere! I could move them with my finger, I though not buffed off right so I washed it down and buffed it, no better. The valeter came to my house and tried a sealant on it I think but it didn't work either.

So something isn't right, nothing seems to really cure on the paint, I've tried several myself to see. He thinks it could be life shine being crap but he doesn't really know.

He says the spiders webs are really hard to get rid of as the clear coat on audis is really hard, he is currently getting me a price to have it wet n dry sanded, this scares me!!

Before that he is going to use a total wax off and start again to see if that works.

Has anyone had similar problems or know of a solution? Sorry so long winded but wanted to explain everything I've done so far


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

hi mate, ive got the same problem my colour is brilliant red, im in the process of putting it right, ive tried all sorts to rectify it from poorboys ssr 2.5 , 3m blue top and upol hologram remover.

i have had a test polish today with Menzerna Super Finish SF4500 Polish and microfibre pad on my da polisher and alltough it has not eliminated the problem completely its a massive improvement so im going to clay the car and get to work with that combination

i think i will need to give it a couple of goes before im happy though but as said it is a massive improvement .


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Swirl marks - machine polishing will rid these. You shouldn't need to have it wetsanded!!


----------



## sdixon28 (Jul 13, 2014)

It's been machine polished but it didn't remove them, think he used a meguiers compound


----------



## sdixon28 (Jul 13, 2014)

@Leebo310 thanks for the PM, I can't reply as I don't have PM feature yet sorry. I will try and photograph the issue and post here, need the sun to really shine to see what I mean though so it might take a day or two. I'm based in Northern Ireland by the way, bit sure where you are.

Thanks


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

sdixon28 said:


> @Leebo310 thanks for the PM, I can't reply as I don't have PM feature yet sorry. I will try and photograph the issue and post here, need the sun to really shine to see what I mean though so it might take a day or two. I'm based in Northern Ireland by the way, bit sure where you are.
> 
> Thanks


No worries mate, I'm based in Maidstone so that might be a bit far! 
It's cool though, like I said stick some pics up whenever you can and I'll have a look.


----------



## sdixon28 (Jul 13, 2014)

Here are two short videos that capture the spiders webs, I can't seem to get a photo to show them correctly.

From a distance it does look good though, just washed see below;









Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarveyTT (Sep 16, 2013)

They look like just "standard" paint swirls that any respectable detailer will be able to remove with the correct technique without going anywhere near it with sandpaper.

Where about's are you based?


----------



## sdixon28 (Jul 13, 2014)

I have booked it in for a three stage correction next Friday with orange green and black pads, the last time he only used meguiers with a green pad, think he is using AD Enrich this time. As far as I can tell sanding only needed for orange peel which I don't have! Thanks guys, I'll let you know how it goes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

As Harvey said mate, they look just pretty normal swirls that anyone who's used a da could remove and should know how to do it. Appreciate you've booked it in but to be honest I wouldn't be letting him near my cars with a power tool! Don't mean to sound negative but he really doesn't sound like he knows what he's doing. How long does he think it will take to do a three stage polish anyway?


----------



## AaronMc (May 7, 2012)

Are you local to Sussex as I could help?


----------



## sdixon28 (Jul 13, 2014)

Leebo310 said:


> As Harvey said mate, they look just pretty normal swirls that anyone who's used a da could remove and should know how to do it. Appreciate you've booked it in but to be honest I wouldn't be letting him near my cars with a power tool! Don't mean to sound negative but he really doesn't sound like he knows what he's doing. How long does he think it will take to do a three stage polish anyway?


He reckoned 8 or 9 hours with two guys on it, one side each.

I am based in Northern Ireland I'm afraid.

He usually is really good I've always used him. I really don't know what to do now, he is getting another detailer to help him, he has over 15 years in the trade so I think it should be ok, I understand your concern too and I don't want a respray!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

sdixon28 said:


> Leebo310 said:
> 
> 
> > As Harvey said mate, they look just pretty normal swirls that anyone who's used a da could remove and should know how to do it. Appreciate you've booked it in but to be honest I wouldn't be letting him near my cars with a power tool! Don't mean to sound negative but he really doesn't sound like he knows what he's doing. How long does he think it will take to do a three stage polish anyway?
> ...


Appreciate he may be getting someone else in to help but to be honest I wouldn't trust him with working on half as he's already made some pretty amateur mistakes if you ask me.
He left buffer trails the first time which he really should've seen if he used the correct lights and actually inspected his work before returning the car to you. These wouldn't be a result of the coating being weird or anything like that, they're just bad technique. Secondly, I don't understand why he did the whole car with one combination of pad and polish without checking that is was actually achieving the results he wanted?! Normal practice would be start with a test spot on the car, then try different combinations of increasing cut pads/polish until you get the desired level of correction. Once you've found that, you then proceed round the rest of the car.
Thirdly, suggesting you'll need to wet sand those marks out is just plain wrong. Even more so considering he only used one pad an polish combination. 
These are pretty basic things that he should know and practice and the fact he's not doesn't really fill me with much confidence. He may be a good valeter but machine polishing is a completely separate skillset. 
To be fair yes the detailer that he's bringing to help may work wonders but do you really want to take that chance?! 
If you really want it sorted I'd suggest you take it to a proper detailer mate. 
Orchard County Detailing look pretty good and seem to be respected on the Detailing World forum although not sure where they are in relation to you.


----------



## sdixon28 (Jul 13, 2014)

Booked in with Audi to correct the paint a week today. Will update you when completed. Fingers crossed!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks like normal swirls to me, don't really see what the saga is! Machine polishing would rid these - but Audi are going to correct it now!? Good luck with that!


----------



## sdixon28 (Jul 13, 2014)

They are using an external company, wouldn't let their valeters anywhere near it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

Any pics then mate?? You happy with the work??


----------



## sdixon28 (Jul 13, 2014)

Holograms and buffer trails seem to be gone, a reduction in spiders webs for sure and then metallic pops more.

I don't know of I expected too much or if it could have been done better, I'm happier but not 100% happy if you know what I mean.

The sun has been hiding on me so no pics yet.

I tried a bit of chemical guys black magic on it followed by sole V07 hybrid, looks good but was almost as if it struggled to cure, took a couple of buffs (by hand) to get rid of it. I am new to chemical guys products so maybe they don't suit?

Any recommendations on products to use myself? I only work by hand as I have no polisher and wouldn't trust myself with one either.

Cheers

I ordered some black hole to try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarveyTT (Sep 16, 2013)

Maybe try Auto Finesse Tripple

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

Mate what are you wanting to do? 
I presume you want the spiderwebs hidden/removed and then the car protected yep?? 
Are you applying these products in direct sun or warm temperatures or anything? If so then that could be one of the reasons you're struggling to buff them off.
I'm surprised there's still spiderwebs left to be honest, these are pretty straight forward to remove with a machine and two different people have had a go... Did Audi say they'd remove them completely?


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

I'd love to see this in person - this thread is plain odd!


----------



## Ronnie_ocd (Nov 29, 2014)

did you ever get sorted with your problem it sounds like you are having the run around and TBH Audi and their external guys are not much to be praised about 8-9 hours is not enough time to properly correct these cars let alone wash them and remove previous coatings. If you are still not happy I am sure I could help you I know a few things about paint correction. The dealerships do not have a clue tbh and the guys they hire in are not allowed proper time to work on the cars.


----------



## sdixon28 (Jul 13, 2014)

I got a slight improvement but not happy overall, I intend to find a company to do a proper job in the new year, maybe even leave it to spring to get winter over first, where are you based Ronnie-ocd, your not from Orchard County detailing by any chance?


----------



## Ronnie_ocd (Nov 29, 2014)

sdixon28 said:


> I got a slight improvement but not happy overall, I intend to find a company to do a proper job in the new year, maybe even leave it to spring to get winter over first, where are you based Ronnie-ocd, your not from Orchard County detailing by any chance?


Yep I am indeedie. if you want to give me a bell I can see if I can help.


----------

